# Did Calvin teach Covenant Theology



## ReformedWretch (Nov 24, 2006)

Just wondering.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 25, 2006)

Now how was it put to me  

Calvin did not formally teach a covenant theology however it is the thread that runs through his teaching. i.e. it is there implicitly in that he was a covenant theologian, but it is not explicit in that he did not have a major section in his systematic theology on the covenant of works and the covenant of grace.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 25, 2006)

A detailed study of Calvin's covenant theology is:

Binding of God: Calvin's Role in the Development of Covenant Theology






The covenantal nature of creation, revelation, and redemption is an essential rubric of Reformed theology. Lillback offers a thorough discussion of the development of covenant theology and delineates John Calvin’s part in the unfolding of “federalism.” In the first part of the book the author covers some helpful ground in the so-called “Calvin versus the Calvinists” debate. Lillback sees Calvin articulating an “extensive if incomplete covenant theology.” He traces the history of covenantal thought back through its Medieval roots to its Augustinian foundation. In the second part of the book, Lillback gives a detailed account of the role and place of the concept of covenant (and its synonyms) in the theology of Calvin. Arguably the most interesting chapter deals with whether Calvin had a covenant of works in his theology. The author argues that Calvin, in fact, did espouse an incipient, non-meritorious, pre-fall covenant of works. The reader does not have to agree with every facet of Lillback’s argument to benefit from a reading of this book. It is necessary reading for anyone wanting to learn about the history of covenant theology and Calvin’s part in it. - _*Jeff Waddington - Westminster Bookstore Staff*_Publisher:Baker Book House

Author:Lillback, Peter A.ISBN:0801022630BindingaperbackList Price:$29.00Westminster Bookstore:$27.55 5% Off 
http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exe..._Role_in_the_Development_of_Covenant_Theology


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 25, 2006)

Chris,

Bad book to cite. He totally blows it trying to figure Calvin out. He does not do a good job at all.


----------

